# ISO TNT Thai Chicken Pizza Recipe



## Corinne (Aug 9, 2006)

Applebee's has a Thai Chicken Pizza on their appetizer menu. I really like it & I want to try to recreate it. The "crust" is a tortilla. I'm planning to just wing it based on the list of ingredients on the menu but I'm wondering if anyone has a TNT Thai Chicken Pizza recipe.

Thank you!
Corinne


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 9, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> Applebee's has a Thai Chicken Pizza on their appetizer menu. I really like it & I want to try to recreate it. The "crust" is a tortilla. I'm planning to just wing it based on the list of ingredients on the menu but I'm wondering if anyone has a TNT Thai Chicken Pizza recipe.
> 
> Thank you!
> Corinne


 
heck, that's a great mix, Corinne! 
Pizza - Italian
Tortilla - Mexican
Thai - Thai
Chicken - not pizza 
Man! That's a creative challenge for a chef!My mouth waters just to think what it might be....let's have a go:
Marinate the chicken pieces ( I'd suggest shredded chicken)  in ginger, lemongrass, red currypaste and a little fish sauce for about 30 minutes.Grill quickly then set aside. 
Stir fry soe long beans, cut into 5 cm lengths, with coconut & sesame. place on top of pizza with slivers of hot red chilli for contrast


----------



## Lynan (Aug 9, 2006)

Id go with Clives idea but probably use green curry paste, add a little palm sugar and lime juice to the marinade, and scatter coriander leaves over the finished masterpiece. 

It could be that the pizza you want to recreate becomes a thing of the past when you can produce something better.


----------



## cjs (Aug 10, 2006)

...and just before sprinkling with coriander - drizzle with the below?????? Man that pizza sounds good!                      


                   SWEET & SOUR SAUCE FOR THAI CHICKEN

  1               Tbsp  dried red chile flakes
     1/2           tsp  kosher salt
     3/4             c  granulated sugar
     1/4           cup  + 2 T.  rice vinegar
  7              clove  garlic -- minced

In a small, dry saucepan, toast the chile flakes over high heat till 
fragrant, 1-2 min.

Add the salt, sugar & rice vinegar; cook over med-lo heat till the salt & sugar are dissolved.
Stir in the garlic.
Remove the sauce from the heat & let cool completely.

Yield:
  "1/2 c"
Serving Ideas : This sauce is great w/the grilled chicken (June/July 
2003 - Fine Cooking). It can be easily doubled and will keep for a week 
in the frig.
Fine Cooking Magazine, 6&7/03


----------



## Corinne (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's what I did in case anyone is interested. It was better than I expected!

Spread a Burrito-size flour tortilla with a thin layer of peanut sauce. Top with diced cooked chicken. Sprinkle with finely chopped carrots & shredded purple cabbage. Sprinkle with chopped cilantro. Sprinkle with Pepper Jack cheese. Bake on cookie sheet in 350º oven for around 10 minutes - until cheese melts. Cut into wedges to serve.


----------



## Steve A (Aug 19, 2006)

Years ago I was a kitchen manager for Applebee's.  What Corinne posted is probably not too far from the truth.  Applebee's even gets in precooked, preflavored, diced chicken.  In the event you think someone's cooking??  Well, prep does a little and grill does too.

Ciao,


----------



## Corinne (Aug 19, 2006)

My favorite thing from Applebee's is the Poblano Corn Chowder - Wednesday's  Soup of the Day - I was a little surprised to find out that Applebee's gets it already prepared in plastic bags. I would love to have that recipe!

But - in that kind of restaurant, people expect their food to arrive quickly so there can't be too much prep work & actual cooking involved.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 19, 2006)

This is a link to California Pizza Kitchen's Thai Chicken Pizza. 

http://tinyurl.com/je2mqhttp://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/512/California_Pizza_Kitchens_Thai_Chicken_Pizza42309.shtml


----------



## buckytom (Aug 19, 2006)

thank you  thank you  thank you half baked!!!!!!

i love cpk's tcp.   but i haven't seen it in any of the freezer aisles of the supermarkets anymore. i guess it didn't sell well here. you have to go to a cpk restaurant to get it, which means i have to go to a mall... 

i'm looking forward to making this at home. thanks again.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad I could help, BT.


----------

